# Anyone tried any of the Mrs.Wages canning products?



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I found ketchup mixes marked down half price at wally world today. You add fresh tomatoes, vinegar, 1 can tomato paste, sugar and each pack makes 5 pints of ketchup. I got 6 packs for a dollar each. I'm hoping to grow lots of tomatoes this year.


----------



## Maresche (Aug 26, 2009)

I used the ketchup mix from Mrs. Wages last year and loved the results. I will say that I didn't get near the 5 pints from each envelope they said I would. I used 2 envelopes and got either 7 or 8 pints total.


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

I've used the kosher dill pickle mix- easy when you are in a pinch- good taste though I always add more garlic and/or fresh dill 

I don't care for the salsa mix- id rather make it up fresh!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

I like Mrs Wages bread and butter pickle mix pretty good.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

I've used the salsa, pizza sauce, spaghetti sauce, and catsup mixes. Sometimes use them just a base and then add more of one or another spice but always with my own tomatoes. The one most true to what one would buy off the store shelf is the pizza sauce. 

Martin


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I'm glad to know it's good. :clap:


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

i told you o fb that i used the spag and chili but i forgot about the pizza sauce and salsa, used them too, thought they were good. i need to try the ketchup this summer.


----------



## Scavenger (Jan 1, 2011)

I really like the pickle mixes and the salsa mix.


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

We used to love Mrs. Wages ketchup mix. Last year we got a really bad batch. It looked wrong and smelled wrong. I honestly thought that something was really wrong with it. It had a bad chemical smell. Intead of looking red, it looked lavender. We even tried making a batch, and it was all kinds of wrong. 

I emailed the company, and was willing to send in the bad packages. They contacted us and said that we had expired ketchup mix. I don't see how it happened because we just bought it. Anyway, they sent us new, and it was the same. Bad color, bad smell etc. We contacted them again, because we thought something was seriously wrong this time, but we never got a response. 

Needless to say, we won't be using the ketchup mix ever again. :sob:

We love the salsa mix! Even the chipotle (sp). It was really hot. However, I could not stop eating it because it was so good! Last year was the first year trying the salsa, pizza, and pasta sauce mix. I can honestly say, they were all good.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh no, strawberrygirl, that is terrible! I looked on the package for an expiration date and couldn't see one. I will keep this in mind when I am making the first batch. If it doesn't turn out good, I will know what is wrong. 
I also want to try making it from, scratch sometime as well. 
Here is a link i wanted to try.
http://www.pickyourown.org/ketchup.htm


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Please note that the recipe from pickyourown is not a tested/approved recipes given the modifications in it. You MUST have a full 3 cups of vinegar to add to the tomatoes and NOT 3 cups of vinegar that has been cooked down.

The tested and approved recipe for ketchup can be found in the BBB and at NCHFP online: http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_03/tomato_ketchup.html

When using the Mrs. Wages mixes please keep in mind that the amount of the ingredients is very specific because of the amount of citric acid that is added to the mix. Increasing the low acid ingredients over what is called for could easily make the mixture unsafe unless additional citric acid is added. It is that citric acid that allows their mixes to call for less added vinegar than is normally called for.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

In your link Judy it says to cook until volume is reduced by half. Isn't that cooking down as well ? 

"Bring to boil and simmer 20 minutes, uncovered. Combine spices in a spice bag and add to vinegar in a 2-quart saucepan. Bring to boil. Cover, turn off heat and hold tomato mixture for 20 minutes. Then, remove spice bag and combine vinegar and tomato mixture. Boil about 30 minutes. Put boiled mixture through a food mill or sieve. Return to pot. Add sugar and salt, boil gently, and stir frequently until volume is reduced by one-half ."


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

I can see how you might think that. But it is talking about cooking down the tomato mixture, not the vinegar. Put the spice bag in the vinegar, bring to a boil. As soon as it comes to a boil, cover and turn off the heat and hold for 20 mins. Then you add it to the tomato mixture and cook down the tomato mixture. OK?


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I use the Bread and butter mix, it's really easy and makes good pickles.


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

flowergurl said:


> Oh no, strawberrygirl, that is terrible! I looked on the package for an expiration date and couldn't see one. I will keep this in mind when I am making the first batch. If it doesn't turn out good, I will know what is wrong.
> I also want to try making it from, scratch sometime as well.
> Here is a link i wanted to try.
> http://www.pickyourown.org/ketchup.htm


We looked all over the package for an expiration date too. We found out later that they go by the batch number. When you open the package you will be able to tell right away if it is bad. The smell will "smack" you in the face, and it will look lavender in color. Be careful, because the smell in your nose does not go away for a long time. It's really bad! 

If it is more red and smells like spices, then it will be fine. Good luck.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

zong said:


> I like Mrs Wages bread and butter pickle mix pretty good.


Same Here. I treat them like refrigerator pickles.


----------



## armysurplus (Aug 4, 2010)

2nd Year Canner Here

What is your perferred storage method? Can you can ketchup or should you freeze it? 

thanks


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

armysurplus said:


> 2nd Year Canner Here
> 
> What is your perferred storage method? Can you can ketchup or should you freeze it?
> 
> thanks


For ketchup, canning or freezing works. Mrs. Wages packet makes 5 pints. Anyone around a HyVee store, they are 2/$5 right now.

Martin


----------

